# LF someone to install crown molding



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Any of you DIYers good at installing crown molding. I am trying to install some crown and trim pieces of a aquarium stand and canopy. Pm me what you charge hourly. Im located in port coquitlam right off hwy1.

thanks


----------

